# North East Trapping



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

*what size trap do you prefer for coyote?*​
#2133.33%#2 1/2133.33%#3133.33%


----------



## opossum14 (Nov 3, 2005)

what are furs bringing in the north east?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

With the choices that you provided I would have to say the #3 Montgomery dogless.

But I actually prefer the Bridger 1.65 offset for coyote.


----------

